# Pregnant mini



## Shiloh717 (Apr 8, 2019)

Just bought this little girl Saturday when we arrived we were shocked to see her belly. Definitely pregnant I've never been through this and am a basket case. This is Shiloh and will be her 2nd foal. Starting to bag up but minimal. Help folks as we have no idea when she is due. How do I add pictures?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 8, 2019)

Welcome to the forum. 

Can you get a picture from standing behind her (3-4m away ) , so we can see how the foal is riding. Looking at the side pics , it looks like the foal has already dropped into position. Also some mares wont completely bag up until the foal arrives. 

Dont worry we will do everything we can to help


----------



## Shiloh717 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hope these help. Thanks so very much.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 9, 2019)

If you go and stand behind her about 3-4 m away bob down and take a pic. If you are looking at her from behind , you should be able to see the foal sticking out on both sides ( like she has a really fat stomach) If you have a look at another recent thread you will see what I mean 

As she has already bagging , your on the home straight , so to speak.


----------



## Shiloh717 (Apr 10, 2019)

Sadly Shiloh had a red bag delivery yesterday. Her baby was dead. We are all devastated


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 10, 2019)

Sorry to read this , hope your both doing ok.


----------



## Denisern06 (Apr 11, 2019)

I am so sorry . My mini delivered a dead foal last month and I was devastated as it was our first. I understand how you feel. Praying for you.


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 11, 2019)

Sad to hear this news. Such a hard thing for you to go through. Give Shilo a hug from us.


----------



## chandab (Apr 11, 2019)

Sorry for your loss.


----------

